# Flower Room Fresh Air Source and Venting



## Auburn1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

From where do you draw the fresh air for your flower room?  And where do you vent it to?

If you draw it from outside or from your crawl space, how do you prevent spider mites?

I've been drawing my fresh air from within my house, and venting it into the attic where it gets expelled through soffit vents.  But this drives up the cooling power bill, and raises the humidity a bit in my attic.  I'd like to find a better way, but my flower room is upstairs and I don't have a basement or a crawl space.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 14, 2013)

You prevent mites by being proactive. Floramite, Avid, etc. Sometimes one treatment and if you take in no clones from anybody, you can go years and not see them using outside air. I have not sprayed in 2 years.

To answer your question. Upstairs you would have the exhaust fan inside the tent or on top and it would vent the air thru a hole you drill on the opposite side of your intake. I would assume there is a window upstairs that could be cracked open and that would become your intake.

Or a "passive" system.

Drilling a hole thru Sheetrock and siding, then installing a simple dryer vent would suffice. Venting to the attic directly can cause big issues.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2013)

I draw air from my crawl space.  I have cheese cloth over all the openings.  Just as a side note though, spider mites do not live in crawl spaces.

I am not sure if there is a better solution in summer than drawing fresh air from your living space given your situation.  In winter, you can draw air from outside if your wish.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Venting to the attic directly can cause big issues.



Yeah, I know.  I really need to vent directly outside, but it would be difficult given the location of my grow room.  I'd have to cut a hole in the side of my house.  My grow room is an upstairs bedroom closet.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 14, 2013)

Cutting a hole in the side of a house is super easy man. Just need to get a 6" dryer vent from hardware store and screw it in. Then connect the duct from the fan to the vent and use a hose clamp to screw tight. Use R6 insulated duct on your ducting and it will help with alot of different aspects. 

Frankly. If you don't want to do that. Putting 4k CFM fan for $75 bucks or so in the attic will control those venting issue.


----------

